# WAGO 750-8204 PFC200 CS 2ETH RS CAN Codesys 2.3.9.44 - Einloggen Problem



## sadik (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Ich kann mit der Version von Codesys 2.3.9.44 (Build Apr. 2014) nicht mit Wago 750-8204 PFC200 CS 2ETH RS CAN einloggen und bekomme den Fehler "Das gewählte Steuerungsprofil entspricht nicht dem Zielsystems! Die Verbindung wird abgebrochen". 
Die Firmware Version ist laut WBM:
           Firmware Revision:

           02.02.20(03)



Die Klemmen und die Netzwerkverbindung zu Wago sind korrekt, d.h ich kann die Wago über WBM und ssh ansprechen und auch die Diagnostic Anzeige ist in Ordnung.

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Sadik,

ab der Firmware Version 03 des PFC200 ist ein neues Target notwendig.

Bitte frage entweder über www.wago.de oder Support@wago.com die aktuelle CoDeSys Version 2.3.9.47 an.


Grüße


----------

